# AMPs running really hot.



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

I just got my Xtant amps and so far im pretty frustrated. My 202M is just plain not working.... the 404M is bridged down to 2 channels and is running super hot. Anyone have any idea what may cause the amp to run hot? And what can i do to ease the heat short of running a fan in the trunk?


TIA.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

How is the amp mounted in your trunk? Is it in a confined space? Might not be geeting enough cool air


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

its just screwed down to a piece of 1/2 MDF out in the open. Nothing around it at all.....


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, what do you have the 404 hooked up to? The only thing I can think of is that you have it running at a load(ohm's) that the amp can't handle. That would be the only reason I could see for the amp to run hot. I'm guessin it's a 4 ohm amp, look at the manual, how many ohm's you runnin it at right now?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

its a 4ohm load... or so the speakers say.... and the amp is rated at 100W x2 at 4ohm bridged..... It should be good.... Dont know why.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This may sound retarded to you but is the amp mounted horizontally or vertically? Because for some odd reason amps run better and stay cooler when mounted vertically.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

well its mounted horizontally... but its getting really really hot... i doubt this would be cause by that.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, you say a 4 ohm load??? How many speakers/subs you got hooked up into that amp???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Your impedance match with your speakers is probably wrong. This will make the amp run very hot... and eventually fail.

*I just got my Xtant amps and so far im pretty frustrated. My 202M is just plain not working.... the 404M is bridged down to 2 channels and is running super hot. Anyone have any idea what may cause the amp to run hot? And what can i do to ease the heat short of running a fan in the trunk?*


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

First off, is it a mono-block amp like my old Infiniti Kappa 102A. Yes, they run very hot. Also, get a cooling fan. All amplifiers should have a cooling fan if they are not exposed to moving air while operating. People always seem to wonder why the amp gets fried within a year or so. Keep it cooled. Running 2 ohms on a 4 ohm amp is not all that bad. The only reason it is is beacuase it builds up so much heat that the heat-sink can't disperse, and it overheats and goes into protection mode. If you can't keep it cool enough, run 4 ohms.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

I am running 4 ohms..... my quarts PSC 216's say they are 4 ohm on the speaker.... maybe since im only single amping the tweet and the midrange it is cutting the impedance........ someone please tell me if this is correct. Other than that the amp is rated at 100W x 2 @ 4ohm.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *I am running 4 ohms..... my quarts PSC 216's say they are 4 ohm on the speaker.... maybe since im only single amping the tweet and the midrange it is cutting the impedance........ someone please tell me if this is correct. Other than that the amp is rated at 100W x 2 @ 4ohm. *


if you have a crossover you should be fine but if you got the tweet and the mid on the same wire then yes the ohms dropped.. How long does it play till it gets to hot??? Has it every cut off sound or go into ptotect mode??? Do you have a good ground ?????


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

my ground should be good.... I sanded down the paint. It was running for about 2 hours before I noticed it was hot. I know this is a long time but it was extreamly hot. My V12 never ever got this hot. Its never shut off or gone into protect.

The Quartz are run through a crossover.... but the premium series are dual ampable... meaning there is an input for the tweet and mid. But i only run one amp into the mid input and it pumps both... did that make sense? I dont think it cuts the impedance level.

thanks for the help....


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, sounds like you got it hooked up right. I would guess you could only get a cooling fan or 2 and go that route, unless you plan on gettin rid of the amps. Why doesn't the other amp work??? Are the fuses blown or something?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sounds fine to me also....maybe u want to see if you can get your amps swapped out.....good luck


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> * Why doesn't the other amp work??? Are the fuses blown or something? *


There are no on board fuses on the M series amps from xtant. But the inlines are not blown. The power light is illuminated but there is no sound coming out of the sub. I have checked the sub on my other amp and it works. I am probally going to just send that one back to get swaped out. It really sucks not having any bass!!!!!!!!!!!! On the other hand the quartz and the 404 sound GREAT! Its just the 404 is making me nervous with the heat. I guess fans are the way to go. Thanks guys.


----------

